# Rotary broach



## Rotaxxx (Jan 22, 2021)

Has anyone here managed to make a rotary broach for the tail stock of a lathe? I want to be able to broach 1/4" hexes and looked at the commercial rotary broaches and almost fainted at the price. They don't seem too difficult to make, and you can purchase the bits separate for them. So I thought I would see if anyone here has made one, or has any plans for making one? Thanks all!


----------



## Brent H (Jan 22, 2021)

@RobinHood I believe has crafted one.  it is on my project list as well....


----------



## DPittman (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes they are cool ànd yes they are ridiculously priced. And yes there are plans for them out there, I have some and will go looking for them now and will post them here when  I find them.


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes, I have.

Here is the link:

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/rotary-broach.774/#post-7338


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 22, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> Here is the link:


Bookmarked, another one on the "roundtoit" list.
Very nicely done.


----------



## Rotaxxx (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you all! Looks like I got another project to do..


----------

